# Mazzer Mini On Demand Electronic - Forum Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Forum Offer - members only

£20 off Mazzer Mini On Demand Electronic Grinder until End of July 2014

Grab your self a bargain!!!!

For a code to retrieve the discount PM us

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders/Mazzer%20Mini%20On%20Demand%20Electronic%20Grinder


----------

